# 2008 Cub Cadet oil leak



## campbellc1 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a 2008 cub cadet model ztt i1042 with a kohler 18 engine. I seem to have a oil leak upfront that is dripping on the exhaust manifold and smoking. I was wondering if anyone has an idea of what could be causing this? I really need to pin point this so I can try to fix it. This will be my first time repairing a tractor. Thanks


----------



## GearedSteam (Nov 26, 2013)

Its the valve cover housing leaking, I had the exact same issue on a Kohler engine. Remove the top shroud, the valve cover is on the front with "OHV" stamped on it. I simply took it off, cleaned the surfaces and used a liquid gasket sealer on it. Problem fixed. Good Luck!


----------



## campbellc1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the help


----------

